
Why C Arrays Start at Zero: I Don't Know - svec
http://embedded.fm/blog/2016/2/9/why-c-arrays-start-at-zero
======
nabla9
EWD's argument why they should:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/EWD831.html)

------
airbreather
How about because memory typically starts at 0 so this is "closer to the
metal".

